# Suggestions on overclocking Foxconn 45CMX



## rhubener (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey I am trying to overlock my CPU and only getting it to 214 mhz faster than it already was. I have an incredible heat sink so I should really be able to get the max performance out of it. Its a Pentium D 3.4 ghz processor. Tried going directly though the BIOS and saved changes but the updates weren't recognized and were set back to default. Also tried using Foxconn one utility and that was how I got it to +214 mhz speed. Anyone have advice please let me know if there are some manual settings I can change

Thanks much!
-Ryan


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

telling us your system specs would help. Please include eveyrthing including ram, motherboard, power supply what cooling you have, what case you have etc.

not all cpus even the same models are the same so some can be overclocked a lot and some can't.

Your hardware could be limiting you. So if you tell us your specs we could help better.


----------

